# Wasabi Braunschweiger and Cheese Sandwich



## Barbara L (Oct 18, 2010)

I decided I wanted something a little different today, so when I made my Braunschweiger and cheese sandwich I spread mayonnaise on the bread (I usually use Miracle Whip but don't have any). Then I spread a small amount of wasabi paste over each slice of the bread, making sure it was evenly distributed. I could hardly see any of it when it was all spread out, but I resisted the temptation to add more. Then I added the Braunschweiger and a slice of cheese. It was really good! Just a little added kick.

Barbara


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 18, 2010)

I tried some wasabi in deviled eggs yesterday and enjoyed it

The supermarket I go to sells wasabi mayo too.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 18, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I tried some wasabi in deviled eggs yesterday and enjoyed it
> 
> The supermarket I go to sells wasabi mayo too.


That was what gave me the idea to try this. I found wasabi paste at a good price awhile back and figured I'd try it now.  

Barbara


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 18, 2010)

I buy the tubes of pre-made wasabi paste.I like them best.
I also have some powder but I think mit is a little bitter.
I have found ginger in the tubes on occasion too.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 18, 2010)

The wasabi I got is in a tube. Very convenient.  I will have to look for the ginger too.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 18, 2010)

That sounds wonderful!  I have wasabi paste and powder, garlic paste, tomato paste, basil paste and anchovie paste.  They are especially nice when I'm only cooking one serving of something.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 18, 2010)

That sandwich sounds like a great candidate for the old "Breath-killer" sandwich thread.   Sound like something I'd really like.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah that sounds good! I've had them with regular old horseradish before, quite good!


----------

